# Nature Rebounds



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A very good read from a reputable source....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well maybe Europe will re-wild the Brown Bear and then they will expand and feast on the Euros which in turn will solve many of their humanity problems. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The point is that the gloom and doom hyperbole by the global warming nuts, politicians, and the media, is not supported by the actual facts. The re-wild phenomena is merely a result of the efficiency achieved by the agricultural community over the years. The markets and demographics may be changing but the future is not so bleak after all.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, Perhaps we could get some of those brownies down here as well........it was a good read, albeit long and after a long days work I'm ready to conk out now......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> The point is that the gloom and doom hyperbole by the global warming nuts, politicians, and the media, is not supported by the actual facts.


I caught that professor.... .

Regards, Mike


----------

